# 1957 Lone Star - - - value ?



## Johnny (Dec 22, 2015)

There is a *1957 Lone Star 15'* that I really want - but it is
"sight unseen" and is a 2 hour drive one way.
He started off with $500 2 months ago with a flimsy trailer
and now I have him down to his firm bottom dollar of $375 w/clear title and no trailer.
We don't have many Lone Stars in my area so it is uncharted territory for me. 
I asked for the model no. and HIN so I can put some more research into it. 
The seller is working out of town and it will be Thursday before he can get more info to me.
so, $375 for a 1957 15' Lone Star that is structurally sound and no leaks ??
Remember, it is located in Central Florida.
Most of the paint is already off, so it would buff up nicely with some nice
cedar wood slat seats and an old '58 Johnson 35 pusher !!


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 22, 2015)

Johnny, if it's something that you are seriously interested in then do it. The old adage that it's only worth what someone is willing to pay. Though in this case a 2 hr. drive it's really hard to come home empty handed! :LOL2: 

A couple years ago the wife and I took a 8.5hr round trip to go get a 1988 Alumacraft Classic 16. It was one that I'd been looking for and the whole deal was too good to pass up.

Good luck and hope it works out.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 22, 2015)

It's like the song says:

_



Chantilly Lace
By The Big Bopper

Chantilly lace and a pretty face and a pony tail hangin' down
A wiggle and a walk and a giggle and a talk made the world go round
Ain't nothing in the world
Like a big eyed girl to make me act so funny make me spend my money
I feel real loose like a long necked goose
Like a whoa baby, that's what I like

Chantilly lace and a pretty face and a pony tail hangin' down
A wiggle and a walk and a giggle and a talk made the world go round
Ain't nothing in the world
Like a big eyed girl to make me act so funny make me spend my money
Make me fool real loose like a long necked goose
Like a whoa baby that's what I like

Click to expand...

_
Do it, or it will itch for a long, long time.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Johnny (Dec 22, 2015)

:LMFAO: Kismet - are we dating ourselves to say that we can
sing that entire song just by heart and not looking at the lyrics ???
I _LOVE_ that song !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b-by5e4saI


LOL and yes, it is starting to "itch"


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2015)

*That boat has a definite "Look" about it! 
If I didn't have too many boats already I would be all over it. 
Yes, I can see an old RD on the back, happily pushing it up and down the Suwanee while you sit back and enjoy the scenery. 
If you want a more Florida style interior there is a Cypress wood place in Sorrento that will either have exactly what you are looking for in boards or will cut you what you want. I used that for my Alumacraft model K 16' transom. Looks almost like Oak. Not a great website but worth a trip to see what all they have and build there.*

https://cypressthings.com/


----------



## Bigkat650 (Dec 22, 2015)

I would say if the deal is right then do it. Personally, I would try and get the trailer for that price. I paid $225 for my 1959 14' Alumacraft with the trailer. I'm not sure where you're located but up here in NY, this time of year is when to buy because its a buyers market and stuff is usually the cheapest since you cant use it for 4+ months. I bought my Alumacraft at the end of November. But as previously stated, if its something you want, something you can afford, and something you see as a good value--then pull the trigger.

Good luck!


----------



## Johnny (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks all - what I was fishing for is from a Lone Star owner
that can shed some light on the value.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2015)

*It will be worth a heck of a lot more when you are done with the finish on the outside and the wood interior! What a cool looking boat!*


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry Johnny can't help much with specifics though I can tell you that up here there are 2 old tins I've been watching up here in Wis.. Both are original and unfinished. One is an All aluminum mid 50's twin cockpit Alumacraft runabout. No engine and he's been asking $800.00 for it for over a year. The other is a late 50's Starcraft with a wood decked bow and windshield with a 25hp Johnson. He's been trying to get $1000.00 for that one also for about a year.

They are probably well worth those prices but again only to the right buyer. So unless it's for personal use and enjoyment I don't believe there is a lot of value there. Wood boats on the other hand will increase in value over time.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2015)

Value wise I found these. 

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/5362607412.html
https://greatfalls.craigslist.org/boa/5349865641.html
https://sd.craigslist.org/boa/5321299244.html
https://tulsa.craigslist.org/boa/5358687793.html
https://tulsa.craigslist.org/boa/5358687793.html
https://longisland.craigslist.org/boa/5327832291.html
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/boa/5367691390.html
https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5365522334.html

The boat you are looking at kinda' looks like this one. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-Print-Ad-Lone-Star-Aluminum-Boats-Made-in-Grand-Prairie-TX/351593158910?_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150313114020%26meid%3D6d5c487159144ddb871ceec96188756a%26pid%3D100338%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D14%26sd%3D351610769816


----------



## Johnny (Dec 23, 2015)

wow Papster - thanks for your time !!
I tried the national search but didn't turn up as much as you did.

I guess the main thing I like about this boat is the length -_ if_ it is indeed 15 feet.
For my needs, a 14 is a tad too small and the 16 is a tad too big LOL.
It is located in South Ocala so I may be heading up that way tomorrow or so.

I like the idea of getting a bare hull with no paint and making a double cockpit
with polished (buffed) aluminum similar to the one you have.

and like Bobber Boy, I swore off getting any more boats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnny, I'm gonna guess you decided to get it before you made the post. Dude, you're preaching to the choir! Of course we think you should get it. Having seen the work you've done in the past it can only turn out great. If you can just get the resident Lone Star experts satx78247 and TexasLoneStar56 to give their seal of approval you're home free. Will it fit under the tree?


----------



## Johnny (Dec 23, 2015)

BB - I don't know why I have reservations about this one.
There is a guy here in Central Florida that advertises on C/L
that he buys boat titles w/o a boat - $99.00.
So with this in mind, he can find a nice hull with no title or markings,
stamp in the serial number from the freshly bought title and sell the
bogus boat under the name that is on the title. I have had enough boats
in my lifetime to know where to look for HINs and other markings but I 
have never been close to a Lone Star outside of a boatshow or gathering. 

I purchased a 1959 wooden boat a few months ago - a real barn find - has not
seen sunshine in over 37 years and it came with a 1960 Johnson 40hp.
Not having time to mess with the motor, I gave it to a "mobile marine mechanic"
from CraigsList - - - - _*never to be seen again*_........
So, even tho I "have the itch", I need to talk to some reputable Lone Star Enthusiasts
to make sure I am not buying a possum in a sack.

I have always liked the double cockpit style but never had one. After seeing Pappy's
boat, that is when I started looking for a candidate boat to make one from scratch.

oh well, I will go piddle with my old 8N this morning LOL.... 
in shorts and barefoot - no shirt !!! *IT IS 85* HERE TODAY !!!*


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnny said:


> IT IS 85* HERE TODAY !!!



Even though our temps will be above average, it is predicted to snow. Except for college students, it's not shorts weather here.


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnny, I was able to locate the add for the Twin cockpit Alumacraft and the Starcraft. They do include some pictures if you are interested.

https://madison.craigslist.org/boa/5321325601.html
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/boa/5366039023.html

Again, good luck and I hope the Lone Star is what you're hoping it to be!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2015)

That Alumacraft is sharp. Would move the steering to the aft cocpit and go from there.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Dec 24, 2015)

You guys are too funny! :LOL2: 

Mr. Johnny, I have answered your pm.

Bobber, rest assured, I am not an expert on anything, well, except making sure I'm seated at the supper table. :LOL2: 

This looks like a LS Commander, but, I could be wrong. They were, and still are, a pretty popular boat around the south. Especially in Texas, LA & AR. Mr. Johnny, let me know if you get the hull ID #'s. I'll help the best I can.

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Johnny (Dec 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> *That boat has a definite "Look" about it!
> If I didn't have too many boats already I would be all over it.
> Yes, I can see an old RD on the back, happily pushing it up and down the Suwanee while you sit back and enjoy the scenery.
> If you want a more Florida style interior there is a Cypress wood place in Sorrento that will either have exactly what you are looking for in boards or will cut you what you want. I used that for my Alumacraft model K 16' transom. Looks almost like Oak. Not a great website but worth a trip to see what all they have and build there.*
> ...



You know Pap, I didn't even think of cypress for the interior !!!
for some reason, my brain locked on cedar and that is as far as it got.
My last wood items in my CrestLiner was #2 pine, red oak and PVC.
The pine rotted within 2 years. The oak didn't hold paint AT ALL.
The PVC distorted after one summer. A nice clear cypress with a clear finish
sounds really nice. Thanks for the refresher.
LOL now, on to the hunt for a '58 RDS-20.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 25, 2015)

Well, it sounds like you've gotten the boat, so here's the full lyrics to hum as you start the search for the other parts...cypress and motors and decals and stuff.

Happy day, Johnny. =D> =D> =D> 

_



Hello, baby
Yeah, this is the Big Bopper speakin'
Oh, you sweet thing
Do I what? Will I what?
Oh baby, you know what I like

Chantilly Lace had a pretty face
And a ponytail hangin' down
A wiggle in her walk and a giggle in her talk
Make the world go 'round

Ain't nothing in the world like a big eyed girl
To make me act so funny, make me spend my money
Make me feel real loose like a long necked goose
Like a girl, oh baby, that's a-what I like

What's that, baby?
But, but, but, oh, honey
But, oh baby, you know what I like

Chantilly Lace had a pretty face
And a ponytail hangin' down
A wiggle in her walk and a giggle in her talk, Lord
Make the world go 'round, 'round, 'round

Ain't nothing in the world like a big eyed girl
To make me act so funny, make me spend my money
Make me feel real loose like a long necked goose
Like a girl, oh baby, that's a-what I like

What's that honey?
Pick you up at 8 and don't be late
But baby, I ain't got no money, honey
Oh, alright, honey, you know what I like

Chantilly Lace had a pretty face
Ponytail a-hangin' down
A wiggle in her walk and a giggle in her talk, Lord
Make the world go 'round

Ain't nothing in the world like a big eyed girl
To make me act so funny, make me spend my money
Make me feel real loose like a long necked goose
Like a girl, oh baby, that's a-what I like.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Johnny (Dec 25, 2015)

:LMFAO: Kis - you crack me up.

The seller is apparently busy with Christmas stuff and has not
returned any of my messages. So I will lay low for a couple of
days and see how it goes. I still need the '58 RDS-20 though !!
If I don't get this LS, I will just swear off tin boats for ever and
just piddle with a few motors here and there.









right BB ?????






.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 1, 2016)

I got my 1950 for free. With trailer
The guy I got if from got it for free. With trailer. 
The guy he got it from paid 200$ with no title. With trailer. He filed for lost title and got it in his name. I contacted him and he said he had no issue giving me the title but come time to meet up he decided he wanted 200$ for his time. Ass. 

Anyways when it's said and done I suspect I'll have 2500 in it and still will need a gas motor. But boat and trailer will be in awesome shape. I see 14' lone stars in that era on trailers going for anywhere between 500-1500 depending on if it has a motor and how clean it is.


----------



## Steve A W (Jan 1, 2016)

Johnny
I'm no Lone Star expert but I do admire them.
If I had a chance at that one I'd get it.
Good Luck with it.

Bonz_d
I've been watching that Starcraft for a while. But it's out of 
My present tax bracket.  
I live about ten miles from Michigan City If You would want it 
looked at.
That would give Me a chance to see it.
And I could make my wife nervous by not telling her I'm checking
for someone else. :LOL2: :LOL2: 
P/M me if your interested.

Steve A W


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2016)

Chantilly Lace.................Kinda' has a ring to it!


----------



## John Wasmuth (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry for chiming in late but been super busy. I picked up a 1950 lone star 16'6" open hull modified V something or other with a sturdy trailer for $600.00 in early November. Its a sound hull with one small leak from a loose rivet just in front of the second seat, it has for benches. Fixed that with so epoxy. The transom had been rebuilt last year and is sound. My 6 HP Suzuki DT6 will shove the boat along at 8 mph with three rather large men aboard. It was stripped down silver but I painted it with camo paint just because. The aluminum is a lot thicker than my old 76 Ouchita flat bottom and its 58 inch beam makes it alot more stable. I'll try to post some pictures.


----------



## John Wasmuth (Jan 11, 2016)

They day I bought it.


----------



## John Wasmuth (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## John Wasmuth (Jan 11, 2016)

Camo'd it out. Added the LED navigation lights and built a control box out of a water proof Plano ammo box with a bass pro shop switch panel. So far so good. Been freezing cold here and real windy so havent had it out on the water since the day after I got it. Also added the bilge pump drilling with a paddle bit was easy enough. Building flooring for it that I can pull out easy enough for cleaning and maintenance and adding a casting deck with a plug in for a seat when we go cross bowing alligators.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks guys - - - the two Lone Stars that I have looked at,
had paperwork issues so I had to pass. I don't see how people
can advertise boats (or other vehicles) in a public forum for sale stating
"clear title in hand" then _in person_, *to your FACE*, say - - - 
Oh, I am having a hard time finding the title and I will give you a bill of sale
that you will have _NO PROBLEM_ getting a title at the DMV office.
AARRGGGGHHHHHHH ](*,) &*$^&$^#^%^^&$&&***$#@ ](*,) 

sooooooooo anywho, I am working on a 1956 Orlando Clipper 16' Continental
here in Orlando.... but, the seller thinks it is the last one on the planet and it
is platinum coated !!!! *AND* !! he is having problems "_finding the title_" LOL LOL LOL
here we go again.

Edit: 01/16 - - - The seller sends me this email: 
*"Let me figure out this title issue. I can't find it. 
I'm now wondering if I ever had it. 
I have to make some time to get to the tag office and see what options I have."*

can you imagine the GALL someone has to advertise a boat on C/L with "*clean title in hand*" ????






.


----------



## John Wasmuth (Jan 11, 2016)

I lucked out with this one. Seller had all the paper work completed and title in hand. I lost count of all the boats I looked at that said they had the papers but then said the exact same thing, "I'll give you a bill of sale yada yada yada...". I got the trailer and the boat for 600.00 which wasn't a bad deal for Texas. Trying to get a title for a boat that hasn't got a paper trail in Texas is one heart ache after another and it aint gonna happen. Two hour drive was worth it for once. 

Hopefully we will draw tags for gators this year and I'll be dragging it down to Lee County, Florida in August.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey Johnny.....That 1958 RDS-20. 

Does it happen to look like.......

This?


----------



## Johnny (Jan 15, 2016)

yeppers !!! it does it does !!



I know there are different strokes for different folks,
But, I really find the '57-58 models the sexiest things ever.


I went to Deltona today to pick up a free RDS-24 only because
it was freeeeee LOL - - - lots of good parts that I can put on e-bay.





.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2016)

Darn.....that was quick. 
Go look in Dockside chat!!


----------



## aviationgrade (Jan 18, 2016)

My grandfather had a Lonestar for years, and I can tell you that they are very well built boats-right up there with Starcraft-and handle well in a chop. The one you're looking at appears to be structurally sound, just watch out for loose rivets and white rust. The price seems fair enough and I don't personally think you're going to find a much better deal than this.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 18, 2016)

That's a nice lone star man! 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## jethro1956 (May 31, 2016)

Johnny----

I have a lone star in my yard thats been there for about 3 years. i believe it is a malabu. Pretty good shape except
it has a few corrosion pin holes under the rear bench. It belongs to my cousin's son. I may fix the leaks for him at some
point if he wants me to----

Was reading your mention of a clipper you tried to get but the owner couldnt find the title.
I bet that was the same one I was looking at in Sanford. The idiot who palced the ad said something like
"dont waste my time-searious inquirys only---- " So how searious was he trying to sell a boat for which he hadnt
even verified he had the title ? Looks like he didnt mind wasting every body else's time did he ..........
That was about a year and a half ago...... It looked like a pretty complete boat and included the top and bows.

Did you ever find a clipper you liked ?

Tim


----------



## Johnny (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Tim and *WELCOME* to our little pond !!

I found a *14' 1959 Lone Star Malibu* that has a decent hull with no 
dents or bangs in it..... some minor rivet work and it will be good to go. ($200.00)
From the info I found on the ole InnerWeb, the Coronado and Malibu
are the same boats..... the Malibu is the upgraded version with the
windshield and better seats and other bells and whistles.
My future plan is to make it a double cockpit similar to the Admiral.
I also have a 1958 Super Sea Horse 35 to put on the back of it.
I will probably do my '59 Crestliner the same way "eventually".
I have sold my house in Winter Garden and am in the process 
of moving - so for now, all fishing and play time is on an indefinite hold.
I have found 3 houses so far in Orlando, Kissimmee and Titusville.
But, for one reason or another, none have come through ......
So, we are still looking for a new nest.

as for the Orlando Clippers on C/L, I found 3 and the sellers were
all JOKES !!! Stupid prices, no title, yada yada yada.
The best one was a boat in Orlando and the owner worked in Cocoa 
and was only home on the weekends...... a whole month or more, I tried
to meet him - then he finally said he only has a bill of sale from when he
bought it - - - (he said, "oh"- I thought that is what you meant by "title").

anyways, I now have a nice '59 Malibu WITH a title to play with.







.


----------

